# USB-Festplatte: Datenverlust durch Verschlüsselung?

## sprittwicht

Hallo. Ich habe eine externe Festplatte per "cryptsetup luksFormat" verschlüsselt und ein ext3-System drauf angelegt. Mounten/Unmounten tue ich sie über KDE4: Geräteüberwachung poppt auf, Klick auf "Volume (crypto_LUKS)", Passwort eingeben, dann im Dolphin auf "Volume (ext3)". Platte aushängen: Dolphin "Volume (ext3) sicher entfernen", dann "Volume (crypto_LUKS) sicher entfernen", Moment warten, ausschalten.

Ab wann kann ich sicher sein, dass wirklich alle Daten geschrieben wurden? Sobald die ext3-Partition nicht mehr gemountet ist? Sobald das luks-Device nicht mehr in /dev/mapper existiert?

Hab da eigentlich drauf geachtet, trotzdem fehlen auf meiner Backup-Platte jetzt ein paar Verzeichnisse.

Hab ich irgendwas übersehen?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

jupp:

wenn es eine S-ATA Platte wäre würde ich folgendermaßen vorgehen:

time sync && sdparm -C sync /dev/sdd

(wenn es /dev/sdd wäre)

danach hdparm -Y /dev/sdd

(wenn sie sich in Parkposition gebracht hat, schalt ich sie immer aus)

in deinem Fall also:

(vor dem entfernen):

time sync && sdparm -C sync /dev/sdd

entfernen Volume (ext3), danach Volume (crypto_LUKS) <==

mit hdparm -Y /dev/sdd

sollte sie in Standby gebracht werden und die Köpfe in Parkposition

(das hörst du üblicherweise an einem "klick")

==> das fett markierte mache ich immer manuell von der Konsole aus, verlasse mich also nicht auf die grafischen Tools

----------

## schachti

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> time sync && sdparm -C sync /dev/sdd

 

Ist time ein Copy&Paste-Artefakt, oder gibt's dafür einen Grund?

----------

## manuels

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> danach hdparm -Y /dev/sdd
> 
> (wenn sie sich in Parkposition gebracht hat, schalt ich sie immer aus)
> 
> 

 Bringen die Festplatten von heute sich nicht automatisch in Parkposition, wenn sie ausgeschaltet werden?

Achja, ohne Böse klingen zu wollen: kannst du bitte das Plenken abstellen?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   time sync && sdparm -C sync /dev/sdd 
> 
> Ist time ein Copy&Paste-Artefakt, oder gibt's dafür einen Grund?

 

 :Laughing:  das ist eine Information für mich, wielange er gebraucht hat - wenn es länger als gewöhnlich dauert, schau ich danach in dmesg or anderswo  :Wink: 

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   danach hdparm -Y /dev/sdd
> 
> (wenn sie sich in Parkposition gebracht hat, schalt ich sie immer aus)
> 
>  Bringen die Festplatten von heute sich nicht automatisch in Parkposition, wenn sie ausgeschaltet werden?
> ...

 

es wäre nett, wenn du mir eine (dir bekannte) Quelle dazu posten würdest, dann könnte ich mir das ganze sparen  :Smile: 

ansonsten geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher

wo sind da bitte unnötige Leerzeichen ? ach so - du meinst das "hat, schalt" ?

keine Chance  :Wink: 

das hat sich bei mir seit Nutzung von MSOffice eingebrannt und meiner Meinung nach sieht es auch besser aus - der Lesbarkeit wegen

----------

## manuels

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> es wäre nett, wenn du mir eine (dir bekannte) Quelle dazu posten würdest, dann könnte ich mir das ganze sparen 

 

Wikipedia schreibt (mit Bezug auf ein Hitachi-Dokument), dass der Lesekopf automatisch geparkt wird, sobald die Festplatte keinen Strom mehr hat.

 *Quote:*   

> wo sind da bitte unnötige Leerzeichen ? ach so - du meinst das "hat, schalt" ?

 Nee, die meine ich nicht. Die sind schon richtig so!

Hab gerade gesehen, dass das "Wikipedia-Wort" Plenken gar nicht das ausdrückt, was ich sagen wollte.

Ich meine nicht die Leerzeichen, sondern die Leerzeilen.

----------

## toralf

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Geräteüberwachung poppt auf, Klick auf "Volume (crypto_LUKS)", Passwort eingeben

 Interessant, meine USB Platte (2 Partitionen, erste ist NTFS, zweite ist verschlüsselt) wird durch den KDE 4.4.4 Gerätemanager nur mit der ersten Partition angezeigt  :Sad: 

----------

## sprittwicht

Ich falle gerade so'n bisschen vom Glauben ab.

Das kann doch nicht ernsthaft vom User verlangt werden, eine Platte vorm Ausschalten per hd/sdparm zu syncen.

Bei einer unverschlüsselten Platte funktioniert das Syncen doch auch problemlos, wenn man sie in KDE "sicher entfernt"?

PS: Parken muss man Platten seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr.  :Wink: 

----------

